# Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?



## Johnnie Walker (26. April 2014)

.....


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

"Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.''

genau so ist es in den meisten fällen.

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

In Niedersachsen. auf der Positivliste der Arten die besetzt werden dürfen.
 In Bremen mit Genehmigung.
 In N.R.W wohl eingeschränkt auf Gewässer aus denen sie nicht abwandern können.(Stehend)

 Also bei uns (Nieders/Weser) in der Region, ist Sie ein wirklich sehr seltener Fang, laut Fangmeldungen wird nicht mal von jedem tausensten Angler im Jahr eine R.F gefangen.

 Gesetze werden aber durch und für Menschen gemacht, nicht jede ehemalig fremde Art wird halt auch zum Feindbild erklärt
 (Bei R.F, Wels, B.S, Zander, Karpfen oder Aal macht man schon mal Ausnahmen) 
 Karpfen und R.F, würde ich aber eher als Haus oder Nutztiere betrachten.


----------



## Bungo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Verordnung
 über die gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei und den Schutz der Fische
 (Hessische Fischereiverordnung  - HFO)

(2) In Fließgewässern der Forellen- und Äschenregion und in Gewässern  mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden Edelkrebs- oder Steinkrebsbestand ist  der Besatz mit Aalen und Hechten verboten. *In Fließgewässern der  Forellen- und Äschenregion ist der Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen und  Bachsaiblingen verboten.*

=> in der Barbenregion erlaubt. In manchen anderen Bundesländern ist es auch so oder so ähnlich geregeln. Generell ist der Besatz nicht verboten!

Ich kenne aber auch Fälle wo seit Jahren in der Forellen und Äschenregion besetzt wird..


----------



## RudivomSee (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Moin, in NRW nur in stehende Gewässer (Vereinsseen und Teichanlagen) doch kommt es immer wieder vor das auch z.B in die Lippe Regenbogner eingesetzt werden, hier mutmaße ich mal das es Vereine sind die den Regenbognern aus finanziellen Gründen den Vorzug geben obwohl nicht erlaubt.
Schade sowas, da diese Fische hier einfach nicht hingehören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Zuerst mal weg mit Kartoffeln, Tomaten und Paprika - alles aus Amerika eingeschleppte, fremde Arten..

Die auf viel mehr Fläche stehen, als man je Regenbogner in Flüsse, Seen und Teiche pumpen könnte........

Zudem das ganze exotische Blumen- und Gartenzeugs, das sich dann wild verbreitet....

Wenn schon, denn schon - und dann auch gleich das ganze "Übel" fremde Arten an der Wurzel packen...

Aber wenns nicht nur einer Randgruppe "weh tut", ists ja plötzlich wurscht...

Was machts also, wenn irgendwo ein paar Regenbogner mehr oder weniger legal mehr rumschwimmen??

Und jeder, der das will, wird auch heute Möglichkeiten finden, auch fremde Arten zu besetzen - legal oder "geschönt".


Das ist alles eine einzige, große Heuchelei...............


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerst mal weg mit Kartoffeln, Tomaten und Paprika - alles aus Amerika eingeschleppte, fremde Arten..
> 
> Die auf viel mehr Fläche stehen, als man je Regenbogner in Flüsse, Seen und Teiche pumpen könnte........
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso!!!Wo wollen wir damit anfangen und wo wollen wir aufhören??Wenn man Alles was hier nicht hingehört ausmärzt,dann wären wir Deutsche wieder unter uns,oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

genau und jeder macht was er will, schleppt alles heran ob es schadet oder nutzt.
ist doch eh egal.
und nach mir die sintflut.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Nö, nur auf alle gleichberechtigt losgehen..

Nicht nur auf die Kleinen und Randgruppen, von denen man eh keine Spenden bekommt und die eh nicht das Maul aufkriegen........

Und ich garantiere Dir, dass alleine auf Grund dessen, das man die Rebos relativ einfach züchten kann, sie in vielen Gewässern leben können, vielen Leuten schmecken und relativ einfach fangbar sind, diese immer Wege in die Gewässer finden werden.

Legal, halblegal oder ganz egal.......

Ich sage nicht, dass ich das gut finde - den Untergang des Abendlandes seh ich da aber auch nicht.

Wird wie Kartoffel oder Tomate sich mit der Zeit so anpassen, dass das niemand mehr als "fremd" ansieht. Denke auch an Karpfen z. B., wer sieht den noch als fremde Art? Der ist Silvester- und Weihnachtstradition.......



Norbi schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso!!!Wo wollen wir damit anfangen und wo wollen wir aufhören??


Und vor allem, wer soll das entscheiden dürfen?
Die spendensammelnde Schützermafia?
Die "kompetenten" Politiker?
Die Wissenschaftler, die jede Studie nach Auftragslage "herstellen"?
Oder am Ende gar die Angler??

Gefällt mir alles nicht, wenn ich ehrlich bin....


----------



## zokker (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



antonio schrieb:


> genau und jeder macht was er will, schleppt alles heran ob es schadet oder nutzt.
> ist doch eh egal.
> und nach mir die sintflut.
> 
> antonio



Dafür brauchen wir keine fremden arten. Das schaffen wir auch alleine.


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo,

also mir sind noch keine Paprikas aufgefallen, die junge deutsche Möhrchen jagen.

Wie bereits gesagt, in NRW ist der Besatz mit RB und Bachsaibling in Fliessgewässer verboten in stehende Gewässer erlaubt. Das wird vom LFischG so geregelt, obwohl beide Arten nicht heimisch sind. Stauseen gelten im übrigen als stehende Gewässer. Diese Ausnahme wurde seinerzeit von der Fischerei gefordert, um einen Ersatz für die BF zu haben, die in den 70-80 Jahren kaum noch überleben konnte.
Für den Besatz sprechen vor allem 2 Gründe. 

Zum einen sind sie bedeutend billiger als Bachforellen, was man ihnen leider oft auch ansieht. Kaum eine Fischart wird in so minderer Qualität gezüchtet wie teilweise die RB. Vielfach haben die Fische statt Brustflossen nur noch kleine Knorpel. Gründe sind genetischr Abbau und zu dichter Besatz der Teiche mit der Folge, dass es zu heftigen Beißereien vor allem unter den Milchnern kommt.

Ein weiterer Grund ist die Tatsache, dass die RB ein Fisch des Freiwassers ist, der keinen festen Standplatz braucht. Ganz im Gegensatz zur Bachforelle. Deren Bestand wírd durch die Anzahl der Standplätze begrenzt. In einen verbauten Flussabschnitt mit angenommen 20 Standplätzen, habe ich dann auch nur maximal 20 Bachforellen, kann aber unter Umständen noch 100 RB dazusetzen.

Dass es überhaupt diese Ausnahmen bei nicht heimischen Arten gab und teilwise noch gibt, liegt an der Lobbyarbeit der Fischereiverbände.

sneep


----------



## Wallersen (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Irgendwelche Gewächse wie Tomaten oder Paprika mit Regenbognern zu vergleichen halte ich angesichts der Fragestellung des TE für nicht ganz treffend.

Der Anbau dieser Gewächse ist legal, des Besetzen von Regenbognern ist in einigen Fällen eben nicht legal und wird trotzdem gemacht, weil es halt auch niemanden interessiert.
Ein weiterer Unterschied besteht darin, dass es zu Tomaten und Paprika wenige Alternativen gibt, als Alternative zum Regenbogner haben wir immerhin noch die Bafo.
Warum vielerorts generell solch ein Forellenwahn betrieben wird ist mir schleierhaft, manche Vereine bzw. Gewässerpächter scheinen den Eindruck zu haben, dass es außer der Forelle keine anderen anglerisch interessanten Speisefische gibt.

Weiterhin scheint es mir fragwürdig warum nicht einfach (legale) Bafos besetzt werden anstatt der (illegalen) Rebos, klar kosten Bafos ein paar Cent mehr pro Kilo, wenn ich aber sehe wie mancherorts das Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen wird für irgendwelche Besatzmaßnahmen, dann sollte der geringe Aufpreis durchaus verschmerzbar sein.


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo Wallersen,

bis auf den letzten Abschnitt mit den Bachforellen kann ich dir zustimmen. Beim letzten Abschnitt möchte ich vehement widersprechen.

Mir ist der Besatz mit RBs lieber, als der verbreitete Besatz mit genetisch nicht angepassten Zucht- Bachforellen.

Bei der RB stelle ich den Besatz ein und die Art ist in kurzer Zeit verschwunden. 
Bei Bachforellenbesatz schädige ich die Genetik der Bachforelle in den Gewässern und verhindere die genetische Anpassung dieser Bestände an geänderte Umweltbedingungen, weil ich immer wieder BF ohne diese Anpassungen dazu bringe. Besser ist es, die Nachkommen der bereits angepassten Forellen kommen zum Zuge und geben diese Eigenschaften weiter.

Mit solcher Art Forellenbesatz schädigt man bestehende BF-Bestände ganz erheblich.

Als in NRW der Besatz der RB in Fließgewässer untersagt wurde, entstand ein sehr großer Mangel an Bachforellen, da die Vereine umschwenkten. Mit der Folge, dass BF aus dem Mittelmeerraum beschafft wurden.Da hatten wir grosse Mühe, diese Fische überhaupt als BF zu bestimmen.

sneeP


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Wallersen,
> 
> 
> Bei der RB stelle ich den Besatz ein und die Art ist in kurzer Zeit verschwunden.



Nicht unbedingt, es gibt auch vereinzelte Popualtionen von Regenbogenforellen in Deutschland.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Was haben die Bachforellen aus Zuchtanlagen mit Wildfischen zu tun ? nichts-da ist es fast ehrlicher gleich Regenbogenforellen zu besetzen.
Besser währe es natürlich wenn viele Angler endlich mal zur Erkenntnis kommen das nicht jedes Gewässer ein Forellenbesatz braucht. 
Man muss ich dann vielleicht einwenig mehr anstrengen Fische zu fangen,denn nichts ist so blöd wie eine Besatzforelle.

Generell sehe ich das nach Forellenbesatz immer die schlechteste Seite eines Anglers zum Vorschein kommt,sei es raffgierig zu werden oder als anderes Extrem alles überregulieren zu wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also mir sind noch keine Paprikas aufgefallen, die junge deutsche Möhrchen jagen.


Natürlich sind ein paar (Tonnen?) jagende Regenbogner viel schlimmer, als die  Millionen Hektar überdüngter  und mit Pflanzenschutz und Gift behandelter Monokulturen mit dem eingeschleppten Mais und den Kartoffeln, die natürlich nicht viel mehr die Gewässer schädigen als jede Rebo - und die natürlich nicht auch noch einheimische Pflanzen verdrängen..

Ich vergass, Entschuldigung vielmals...................

Also schützt die harmlosen, eingeschleppten Pflanzen (auch nach Kolumbus) und rottet alle eingeschleppten Tierarten aus.

Lebt vegan, Pflanzen sind harmlos, auch eingeschleppte......................

Also weg mit jeder Bewirtschaftung mit Fischen in Gewässern, nur noch die harmlosen, eingeschleppten Pflanzen erlauben. 
Gibt sicher auch interessante Wasserpflanzen aus dem Ausland, mittels derer man aus den Gewässern mehr rausholen könnte, als nur schädliche Fische. 

Eingeschleppt und rein damit.........................


----------



## Franz_16 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



> Zum einen sind sie bedeutend billiger als Bachforellen



Das kann man so auch nicht sagen. Meist liegt der Unterschied zwischen Bach- und Regenbogenforellen pro KG bei 50 Cent bis 1 Euro. Der Unterschied im Preis macht das Kraut nicht fett. 

Regenbogenforellen sind halt genügsamer, was die gewässerspezifischen Parameter angeht. Die kann man in den Vereinstümpel reinkippen - bei Bachforellen ist das schwieriger, die sind da weniger tolerant. 

Regenbogenforellen vermehren sich nicht, und meistens hat man auch relativ gute Wiederfangquoten. Der Untergang des Abendlandes ist es daher wohl tatsächlich nicht. 

Was den Besatz von Regenbognern in Gewässern mit selbst reproduzierendem Bachforellenbestand u.ä. angeht, muss man auf die Fähigkeiten der jeweiligen Gewässerwarte vertrauen. Die werden das schon entsprechend verantwortungsvoll machen |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Keine Regenbogenforelle ist illegal!


----------



## Gardenfly (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Keine Regenbogenforelle ist illegal!



hat in Niedersachsen sogar ein gesetzliches Mindestmaß


----------



## Wallersen (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo Sneep,
mit dem was du über die genetische Verwässerung schreibst gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist es natürlich sinniger mit Regenbognern zu besetzen um die Genetig der Bafos nicht zu verderben.

Thema ist allerdings der Illegale Besatz mit Regenbognern in Forellen und Äschen Region. Ob es sinniger ist Rebos zu besetzen steht hier eigentlich nicht zur Debatte, da es schlicht und ergreifend verboten ist.

Als Alternative wäre ein besatz mit Bafo Wildfängen oder Nachzuchten von Wildfängen noch eine Möglichkeit um sich an die Gesetze zu halten und der genetischen Verkümerung entgegen zu wirken. Leider sind Wildfänge bzw deren Nachzuchten ne ganze Ecke teurer als die Standart Satzforellen mit verkümmerter Genetik.

Qualität hat irgendwo einfach ihren Preis, der illegalen Besatz mit Regenbognern ist für mich auch eine Erscheinung der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität.

Alternativen sind auf jeden Fall vorhanden aber kosten auch mehr.


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind ein paar (Tonnen?) jagende Regenbogner viel schlimmer, als die  Millionen Hektar überdüngter  und mit Pflanzenschutz und Gift behandelter Monokulturen mit dem eingeschleppten Mais und den Kartoffeln, die natürlich nicht viel mehr die Gewässer schädigen als jede Rebo - und die natürlich nicht auch noch einheimische Pflanzen verdrängen..
> 
> Ich vergass, Entschuldigung vielmals...................
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

Entschuldigung angenommen.

Ersetze doch bitte einmal Paprika durch Riesenbärenklau und Kartoffel durch Ambrosia oder Springkraut und füge Tigermücke, Ochsenfrosch und den Louisiana Sumpfkrebs dazu.

Dann bitte das Ganze noch einmal durchdenken.

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Aber klar doch, wir müssen doch die spendensammelnde Schützermafia hochhalten.....

Du hast ja schön geschrieben und ausgeführt, dass Pflanzen wie Maismonokulturen nicht so gefährlich sind wie diese räuberischen Regenbogner.........

Danke dafür..

Hab ich eingesehen - immer auf die Kleinen, die weder spenden noch sich wehren, wie die Angler halt...

Irgendwo muss die Kohle ja herkommen, zum verbessern der Welt für die Schützermafia. Und die kommt halt von  Anglerfeinden eher, von den Yuppiegroßstadttanten, die da ihr Biozeug aus China kaufen und keine Ahnung haben von dem was ausserhalb ihrer Stadt vorgeht......

Und die Welt geht mit den Regenbogenforellen definitiv eher unter, als mit Maismonokulturen...........

Also immer einseitig druff, passt scho..............


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

wie ist es denn gesetzlich in bawü geregelt?
ich finde das ganze kann man nicht komplett dafür oder dagegen sehen.
man muss genauer unterscheiden.prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen rebos.und bevor gar nix besetzt wird dann von mir aus halt rebos.
dass man aber nur aus reiner spartaktik heraus die bereits erwähnten 
28cm "krüppel" ins fliessgewässer und bäche reinschmeisst nur um eine kleine zahl der "gelegenheitsfischer" zu befriedigen finde ich auch nicht gerade sagen wir mal sinnvoll.
zumal sich die vereine eben z.t.in der andren hinsicht Gedanken über viel fundierte komplexe naturschutzthemen und sinnvollen fischbesatz machen.
für mich ist es ok wenn man zum anfischen oder dergleichen in einen kleineren see welche reinhaut zur mitgliederbefriedigung.
oder auch mal ins fliessgewässer ein dutzend rebos mit 50,60cm.warum nicht.
aber nur um Geld zu sparen kreuz und quer in alle gewässer rebos mit minderster Qualität reinzuhauen nur weil z.b. ein zander das zig fache kostet finde ich Humbug.da komme ich mir dann als angler auch echt verarscht vor.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, ob besser als Bachforelle oder nicht ist ein anderes Thema. Mir geht es eher darum wie soetwas von höheren Instanzen toleriert werden kann. Ist doch irgendwie ''undeutsch'' ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehe ich ähnlich.
widersprüche gibt's hier definitiv.
es geht mir aber nicht so sehr um erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt.
schwachsinnige Gesetze gibt's beim angeln wahrlich genug.
finds halt nicht korrekt dass manche Fischarten als besatz wegdiskutiert werden und man in andren besatzfragen den naturschutzgedanken,die waidmännische grundideologie etc. bis ins tausendste durchdiskutiert und dann aber mal kurz paar Zentner rebos minderster Qualität in die gewässer reinhaut damit ein paar kochtopfangler zu karfreitag ihre 4 
28cm bafos auf dem teller haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Eben. In RLP genießt sie neben dem Schonmaß dieselbe Schonzeit wie die Bachforelle, obwohl der Zeitraum der Lachzeit nicht ganz deckungsleich mit dem der Bachforelle ist und die Reproduktion nur in Ausnahmefällen gelingt. Grund dafür ist die *!?Verwechslungsgefahr**!?*. ​



erlebe ich fast täglich nach Forellenbesatz-Bach und Regenbogen gefangen= 2 Regenbogen eingetragen.
Im Teich nur Regenbogenforellen: aber mind 3 Angler tragen Bachforelle ein.
Fängt einer ein Saibling wird es noch bekloppter


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo,

ich will dir dein Weltbild nicht nehmen, aber eigentlich sind wir ja beim Thema RB Besatz ja oder nein.

Die Paprika sollte jetzt langsam durch sein.

Ich finde, dass du entschieden zu ideologisch an das Thema herangehst. Das ist etwas, was du ja dem Naturschutz (teilweise zu Recht) vorwirfst.

Es ist bewundernswert, wie du bei jedem Thema doch wieder den Bogen zu deinen beiden Lieblingsthemen kriegst, Naturschutz und Verband.

Ich denke manchmal, du hast da einen Zettelkasten mit fertigen Postings zu diesen beiden Themen neben dir stehen, wo du dann jeweils einen herausziehst. Das Thema passt ja auf jeden Fall.

Abgesehen von diesen allgemeinen und grundsätzlichen Aussagen würde es mich mehr interessieren, wie das Ganze fachlich eingeschätzt wird.

nichts für ungut aber ich fahr jetzt angeln.

Sonst fangen mir die Sportfreunde die letzte RB weg.|supergri

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Da die Schützermafia und die Ökoterroristen erst Ruhe geben werden, wenn sie das Angeln ausgemerzt haben, gehe ich da ideologisch ran, da hast Du vollkommen recht.

Ich kann diese spendensammelnden Heuchler einfach nicht mehr ertragen......

Auch wenn sie in manchen Punkten sogar manchmal faktisch recht haben...

Das sind für mich trotzdem Sektierer als Wirtschaftsunternehmen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger..


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Das alles bietet doch Experimenten mit ganz anderen Exoten jede Menge Spielraum. Das war mein Hintergrundgedanke.



Ich denke, dass die Regenbogenforelle in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung mittlerweile recht "eingedeutscht" ist. Gibts schon lange, fast überall und zudem ist sie in Deutschland einer der meistgegessenen Süßwasserfische überhaupt. Das ist wohl der Hauptunterschied zu anderen Exoten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Ist beim Karpfen (auch eingeschleppte Fremdart, Exot) doch genauso.


----------



## feko (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nichts für ungut aber ich fahr jetzt angeln.
> 
> ...



Danke,so sieht es aus-wobei,ich scheiß auf den Rebobesatz :vik:
vg,aber alles in allem haste du Recht


----------



## antonio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, ob besser als Bachforelle oder nicht ist ein anderes Thema. Mir geht es eher darum wie soetwas von höheren Instanzen toleriert werden kann. Ist doch irgendwie ''undeutsch'' ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grund dürfte sein, daß heutzutage in vielen salmonidengewässern bf und rf gleichzeitig vorkommen(aus welchen gründen auch immer), und man unterbinden will daß jemand in der schonzeit in diesen gewässern sagt er geht auf rf.
kann man auch aus den gesetzestexten ersehen.
hier(thüringen) heißt es zum beispiel:

bei gemeinsamen vorkommen von bf und rf in einer fließgewässerregion gilt für die rf die schonzeit der bf.





in einem vereinsteich wo nur rf vorkommen bzw keine bf als beispiel, ist es nicht so.

antonio


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Ich hab nix gegen die Verklappungsaktionen in den hiesigen Seen (die in gewässerökologischer Hinsicht sowieso nicht mehr großartig schrottbar sind).

Wenn man so ein Viech erwischt, hat man ne leckere Mahlzeit.

Und die übrigen bzw. übrig gebliebenen werden fix von den Hechten geplättet. 

NICHTS mästet Hechte geiler und effektiver als orientierungslose Besatz-Refos. Muss es quasi schon fast, da wir hier nicht gerade einen Weißfisch-Überschuss haben und auch mit Barschen inzwischen nicht mehr viel geht.

Und die Massen-Zweitverklappungswelle (Satzkarpfen) ist bei Einwurf jeweils schon zu groß, um kleineren Hechten beim Wachsen helfen zu können - die passen denen schlichtweg nicht mehr ins Maul.

Die Drittverklappungswelle (ne Handvoll Minizander im (Faul-)Schlammboden-Sumpfsee) ist zahlenmäßig zu klein, um als effektiver Hecht-Mästungsfaktor zu dienen - die werden dann quasi ZU schnell von den Esoxen vertilgt.

Also kommen die regelmäßigen Refo-Portionen da gerade recht - nahrhaft, planlos und daher leicht erbeutbar.

Die Refos können einem ja schon fast leid tun - die halten halt sozusagen für jedermann und -raubfisch als Kanonenfutter her *gggggggg*

Erinnert irgendwie an den Anzapfknaben des Harkonnen in "Dune, der Wüstenplanet".


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen die Verklappungsaktionen in den hiesigen Seen (die in gewässerökologischer Hinsicht sowieso nicht mehr großartig schrottbar sind).
> 
> Wenn man so ein Viech erwischt, hat man ne leckere Mahlzeit.
> 
> ...



 war bei uns jahrelang genauso.
 nach 4 Wochen war keine der rebo`s mehr drin und
 kein einziges mal hat irgendwer noch ne grössere jahre später oder so erwischt.
 war aber schon witzig zu sehen was einige "angler" plötzlich für ne Motivation und Aktionismus entwickelten eine kurz davor eingesetzte rebo mit verkrüppelten flossen zu erwischen.da sitzt dann alle 10m einer.bin extra mal hin um mir das reinzupfeifen.z.t. stritten sich sogar hecht und angler um die rebos.sprich beim reinziehen hechtattacken...#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Exäkt so sieht das aus. 

Dann einfach noch mal n paar Tage später mit recht großen, realistischen Hecht-Kukös (ich bevorzuge Swimbaits) im Refo-Dekor losziehen - das rockt dann richtig.

Hab ich irgendwann mal ausprobiert und recht schnell für sehr gut befunden. Seitdem hab ich immer mindestens einen Refo-Designköder mit an Bord.

In Verklappungsteichen gibt's IMO fast nix Besseres.


----------



## Sneep (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo,

eine Bemerkung zur Schonzeit der Regenbogenforelle.

Grundsätzlich bekommen nicht heimische Arten keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß.

Zumindest in NRW gibt es für die Schonzeit nur einen Grund.

Man fürchtet, dass andere Salmoniden, während ihrer Schonzeit, mit RBs verwechselt werden.
Vor allem aufsteigende Wandersalmoniden sollen dadurch geschützt werden.

Bei der Artenkenntnis der meisten Angler sicher eine weise Entscheidung.

sneeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die Schützermafia und die Ökoterroristen erst Ruhe geben werden, wenn sie das Angeln ausgemerzt haben, gehe ich da ideologisch ran, da hast Du vollkommen recht.
> 
> Das korrekte Wort ist in diesem Fall *idiotisch*.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, wenn man Deine fanatischen Haßtiraden liest, vermutet man Sektierertum ganz woanders.

Nicht persönlich nehmen, ich weiß ja wie Du in Wirklichkeit tickst.

Was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass - da die Mehrzahl der Deutschen Angler intellektuell am Existenzminimum dümpelt - die das für bare Münze nehmen. 

@ Jonnie Walker

Um Deine eigentliche Frage zu beantworten:

Ein Großteil der Besatzaktionen, gleich mit welchen Fischen, ist illegal. Bei Refos wird vom Züchter halt ne Quittung über Bafos ausgestellt und alles ist gut. Bei fangfähigen Fischen anderer Arten steht ein-oder zweisömmrig auf der Quittung.

Dem Züchter gehts um die Kohle, den Anglern um die Bespaßung. Wer soll das kontrollieren?

Es gibt nur einen Weg, nämlich die Hege komplett in die Hände einer fachkompetenten Gesamtverwaltung zu legen.
Im Dunstkreis der deutschen Limnologen findet sich sicher genügend fähiges Personal.


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerst mal weg mit Kartoffeln, Tomaten und Paprika - alles aus Amerika eingeschleppte, fremde Arten...



hehe, genauso sehe ich es auch. Meinetwegen können noch gerne ein paar mehr hinzukommen. Stellt euch mal vor, die Schwarzbarsche würden sich hier pudelwohl fühlen :k


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

@ Mozart

Der Versuch mit Schwarzbarschen ist damals misslungen..... Allerdings, die ersten Teiche mit Streifenbarschen gibt's doch schon. In irgend einem Film tauchte mal das Zitat "Die Natur findet schon einen Weg" auf... war das nicht bei Jurasic Park?! .... 

Wenn sich die Kollegen selber Fortpflanzen, dann geht's erst recht rund am Wasser....

http://theweekendanglersguidetogood....com/2012/05/eleven-twelve-hybrid-striper.jpg


----------



## GoFlyFishing (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo, 

bei aller durchaus berechtigten Kritik an RegenbogenforellenBESATZ möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass in manchen Gewässern z.b. Österreichs und Deutschlands die Regenbogenforelle seit mehr als hundert Jahren ein HEIMISCHER Fisch (geworden) ist. 

Es gibt nicht wenige Flüsse im Alpenraum, an denen es selbst-reproduzierende wilde Regenbognerbestände gibt, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit den "degenerierten" Zuchtforellen gemein haben. Es haben sich eigenständige, angepasste und durchaus schützenswerte lokale Stämme herausgebildet!

Regenbogner sind daher (weil seit hundert Jahren in manchen Gebieten selbstreproduzierend) nicht ohne weiteres als fremde Fischart einzustufen; in manchen Flüssen sind sie eigentlich weniger fremd (weil inzwischen lokal angepasste Wildfische) als genetisch "verfälschter", oder  aus Polen oder Dänemark stammender Bachforellenbesatz.

Streng genommen müsste man folglich sagen, die Regenbogenforelle ist ein allochtoner, aber heimischer Fisch: 
d.h., allochton ist sie, weil nicht ursprünglich heimisch (und zwar neozoe, weil nach 1492 ins Gebiet gelangt), aber wiederum heimisch ist sie, insofern unter diesen Begriff auch Arten subsumiert werden, die eingebürgert wurden, und nun seit mehreren Generationen dazu in der Lage sind wildlebende Bestände zu bilden. 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Wilde Regenbogenforellenbestände im Alpenraum konnte ich schon verschiedene befischen, und es sind sehr schöne, und lokal durchaus verschiedene, aber in sich sehr homogene Populationen. 
Dieser sehr informative Link mit Fotos lokal verschiedener Stämme aus den USA zeigt die ganze Bandbreite der Art auf: http://www.nativetroutflyfishing.com/troutandsalmon.htm (runterscrollen, oben werden noch Lachse gezeigt)

Ich finde man sollte keinen "Kreuzzug" gegen die Regenbogenforelle führen (fatal wäre es v.a. wenn man die wenigen heimisch gewordenen wilden Stämmen ausmerzen wollte!), sondern einen gegen unbedachten Besatz generell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Du traust Dich ja was, der spendensammelnden Schützermafia einfach zu widersprechen.

Pass, dass Du nicht gesteinigt wirst..........


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo Thomas, 

ist halt meine Meinung. Manchmal deckt sie sich mit den von dir so genannten "Schützern",  manchmal nicht. 

Ich selbst würde meine Auffassung aber durchaus auch als natur- und artenschützerisch bezeichnen! 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Regenbognerbesatz trägt aufgrund der anglerischen Situation in manchen Gewässern sogar zum Schutz anderer Arten bei. Z.b. werden im adriatischen Raum oft sterilisierte Regenbogner besetzt, um den Angeldruck von den Marmoratas zu nehmen und zudem, weil einstmals eingebürgerte Bachforellen dort durch Einkreuzung das genetische Potenzial der Marmoratas zu vermischen drohen. Eine schwierige Gratwanderung das ganze, und nicht unkritisch zu sehen, offenbar aber in diesem Fall doch eine gute (Zwischen)Lösung, die sowohl der anglerischen Situation wie dem Artenschutz gerecht werden will: http://www.fisher2fisher.de/fliegen/marmorata.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Gefällt mir, eigene Meinung!


----------



## TJ. (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Ich hab mal auf einem Lehrgang wo ich war gefragt warum es eine Schonzeit bzw ein Mindestmaß für Regenbogenforellen in BW gibt. Als Antwort Bekahm ich zu hören es wurde irgendwann mal 1800 irgendwas ein Strich gezogen alles was schon da war wurde als heimisch angesehen. Die Forellen waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon "heimisch".

Fischzuchten und Teichwirtschaften fallen übrigends in BW nicht unter das landesfischereigesetz und somit gilt hier keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß.

Sind halt die Sachen die ich zu BW beitragen kann. Generell hab ich auch nichts gegen refos gerade in Gewässer die nicht optimal für Forellen sind (z.B. Sommerwarm) und eigentlich keine Forellen rein sollten ist es doch besser die Vereine setzten Rubustere refos als bachforellen wenn es denn unbedingt Forellen sein müssen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ist halt meine Meinung. Manchmal deckt sie sich mit den von dir so genannten "Schützern",  manchmal nicht.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich durchaus auch so. Refos sind sicher nicht das schlimmste, was unseren Gewässern passieren kann. Und reproduzierende Bestände (wusste ich bisher nicht) dürften extrem eingeschränkt sein.

Das Problem ist auch nicht die Refo an sich. Das Problem ist, dass es in weitesten Kreisen der Angler an Sachverstand und Verantwortung fehlt. Und alles, was die sicher vorhandenen Probleme mit Besatz, insbesondere mit gebietsfremden Arten oder gar Neozoen, betrifft verharmlost, führt dann bei einfacheren Gemütern zu solchen Ansichten:



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hehe, genauso sehe ich es auch. Meinetwegen können noch gerne ein paar mehr hinzukommen. Stellt euch mal vor, die Schwarzbarsche würden sich hier pudelwohl fühlen :k



Und genau die voten dann in der Mitgliederversammlung für Spassbesatz und/oder rufen zum virtuellen Lynchmord am Gewässerwart auf, wenn der verantwortungsvoll besetzen will.
Oder, ebenso nicht selten, wird dann in "privaten" Nacht-und Nebel Besatzaktionen so manches Gewässer ruiniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Offtopic für Ralle:


GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde meine Auffassung aber durchaus auch als natur- und *artenschützerisch* bezeichnen!


Na mein Beschter, kleine Diskussion zu dieser speziellem Unterart der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia??
;-))))))))))))))))))))))))

Offtopic Ende


----------



## Laichzeit (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Man darf bei der Argumentation " Die Regenbogenforelle ist nicht einheimisch, die gehört nicht in unsere Gewässer" nicht vergessen, dass die heutigen Bachforellenbestände teils komplett nicht heimisch oder Mischformen aus heimischen und fremden Fischen sind. Die Art Salmo trutta ist in ganz Deutschland autochthon, jedoch lassen sich 2 genetische Hauptlinien feststellen, die atlantische und die danubische Linie. Leider wurden und werden bei Besatzaktionen Bachforellen aus dem atlantischen Stamm bevorzugt und auch in Donauzuflüssen, in denen anscheinend bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in Baden-Württemberg nur Bachforellen danubischen Typs vorkamen, eingesetzt. Aufgrund dieser Besatzmaßnahmen sind viele Bachforellenstämme genetisch komplett "verwaschen" und haben weitgehend ihren natürlichen Charakter verloren.
Ungeachtet der gesetzlichen Lage wäre schon immer ein reiner Regenbogenforellenbesatz oder besser Bachforellen aus dem heimischen Flusssystem sinnnvoller gewesen, als die nächstbesten Bachforellen reinzuwerfen, da man die natürliche genetische Vielfalt mit ihren speziellen Anpassungen erhalten hätte. 
Deswegen verteufle ich den Regenbogenforellenbesatz nicht als absolut schlecht und würde ihn jedem Einsetzen von nicht aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer stammender Bachforellen vorziehen, da die Folgen nur eine kurzfristige Konkurrenzsituation für die Bachforelle darstellen.

Genug Offtopic. 
Man setzt Regenbögler einfach in seinen Fluss, wenn man die Fische selbst vom Züchter abholt. Niemand kontrolliert doch, wo die am Ende landen. Wandern die Fische ins Revier eines anderen Vereines, freuen die sich sich oft mehr über den kostenlosen Besatz, als dass man sich fragt, woher das kommt. Daher: Kein Kläger, kein Richter.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oder, ebenso nicht selten, wird dann in "privaten" Nacht-und Nebel Besatzaktionen so manches Gewässer ruiniert.



stellt euch mal vor ein paar Bekloppte kippen Grundeln in Vereinsgewässer oder den Alpenseen |bigeyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



> Stellt euch mal vor, die Schwarzbarsche würden sich hier pudelwohl fühlen :k


Nee danke. Warum dann nicht gleich noch ne kräftige Ladung Snakeheads, Seltsames und hier Lebensfähiges ausm Amazonasraum o. Ä. hinterherwerfen, damits besonders artenkunterbunt wird? Oder ein kleiner Zitteraal-Feldversuch?

Frag mal z. B. die Australier, was sie mittlerweile von ihren eingeführten Kaninchen und Monsterkröten halten.

Wenn was von alleine zuwandert wie die Grundeln, kann man schlecht was dagegen machen. Das ist dann sozusagen noch ein halbwegs natürlicher Vorgang - die kommen von alleine von weit her angeschwommen.

Aber exotisches X, Y und Z willkürlich und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste aus reiner Fanggeilheit und/oder "Ausprobierwut" reinzuwerfen, ist IMO überhaupt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Sneep (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei aller durchaus berechtigten Kritik an RegenbogenforellenBESATZ möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass in manchen Gewässern z.b. Österreichs und Deutschlands die Regenbogenforelle seit mehr als hundert Jahren ein HEIMISCHER Fisch (geworden) ist.
> 
> Es gibt nicht wenige Flüsse im Alpenraum, an denen es selbst-reproduzierende wilde Regenbognerbestände gibt, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit den "degenerierten" Zuchtforellen gemein haben. Es haben sich eigenständige, angepasste und durchaus schützenswerte lokale Stämme herausgebildet!



Hallo,

alles richtig, aber hier reden wir von 2 Paar Schuhen.

Was im Jahr 1882 als Eier nach Deutschland geliefert wurde war eine wilde Mischung verschiedener Arten, Unterarten und Formen von Oncorhynchus mykiss. Da waren Steelhead, Cutthroats, O. gairdnery und mehr dabei.

Diese Fische waren darauf optimiert in einer weiten Zeitspanne zu laichen um das ganze Jahr über Forellen der gleichen Grösse verkaufen zu können.
Diese Fische waren nur zu Zuchtzwecken gekreuzt und optimiert. Alleine wegen der angezüchteten Laichzeiten wird das nichts mit der Fortpflanzung im April oder September.

Es gibt tatsächlich selbst reproduzierende RB Stämme in Mitteleuropa. Das funktioniert aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen.

Diese Bestände haben aber auch gar nichts mit unseren Zucht RBs zu tun. Bei allen selbsterhaltenden Populationen handelt es sich ausschließlich um Nachkommen von reinen O.  mykiss als Direcktimport aus Nordamerika. 

Zudem stellt die Brut hohe Anforderungen an das Gewässer. Schwankungen der Temperatur und des PH mögen die gar nicht. Also sollte da besser kein Stausee  mit Grundablass in der Nähe sein.

*Da haben sich keine eigenen Stämme herausgebildet.*

Diese Stämme wurden schon so besetzt. Es gibt aus Europa kein Beispiel, wo Teich RB eine Population begründet haben.

Die O. mykiss unter der unsere RB z. Z. laufen sind sind ursprünglich von Kamtschatka nach Nordamerika gekommen.

Alleine daran, dass sich  der wissenschaftliche Name vier mal geändert hat, wird ersichtlich, dass nicht mal mehr die Genetiker hier durchblicken.

sneeP


----------



## Sneep (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, eigene Meinung!



Hallo,

ich hatte gleich den Einduck, dass das deine eigene Meinung ist.:q

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Nö, die Meinung teile ich nur teilweise und begrenzt...

Aber wenigsten einer, der nicht blind der heuchlerischen Schützermafia und deren Propaganda zum Spendensammeln hinterher läuft, sondern sich wirklich eine Meinung auf Grund seiner Recherchen bildet.

DAS gefällt mir..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic für Ralle:
> 
> Na mein Beschter, kleine Diskussion zu dieser speziellem Unterart der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia??
> ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))
> ...



Ich seh da keine Unterart und schon gar keinen spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafiosi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Feichlink ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> .................Ich finde man sollte keinen "Kreuzzug" gegen die Regenbogenforelle führen (fatal wäre es v.a. wenn man die wenigen heimisch gewordenen wilden Stämmen ausmerzen wollte!), sondern einen gegen unbedachten Besatz generell.



Informativer sehr bedachter Beitrag.#6
Hätte man den Sinn der Ansiedlung auch vermeiden können, sollte man nun wohl auch die Tatsachen akzeptieren.

Aber das Thema ist eben mehrfach zu betrachten.
Es geht halt, um illegalen Besatz mit der Regenbogenforelle.
Selbst das ist noch mehrfach zu betrachten.
Mal abgesehen davon das es sich bei der Themenstellung, immer um eine verbotene Handlung handelt, könnte man es auch hinterfragend einteilen.

1. Weil es oft Regionen sind, in der die R.F noch nicht heimisch wurde.

2. Weil es vordergründig eben nicht um Ansiedlung, sondern um Besatz mit fangreifen Fischen zum baldigen herausangeln geht.

Es ist eigentlich müßig, so eine Diskussion zu führen, um etwas zu verteidigen was eigentlich verboten ist.


Wenn eben heute dort wo es verboten wurde, trotzdem massenhaft fangreife R.F herumwuseln, zeigt es das Jemand auf das Rechtssystem pfeift.
Warum sollte man also glauben, das er auch sonst Reglungen befolgt. 
 Eigentlich disqualifiziert er sich als Partner, einer gemeinsamen Nutzung der Natur dann selbst.
Wie oder ob das dann Bestraft wird ist eher Nebensache, aber regelnde Organe oder Partner (z.B Naturschutz) können Ihm halt nicht mehr Vertrauen.

Ich denke, nichts als der Umgang mit der R.F zeigt wie unterschiedlich die Betrachtung des Angelns, vor Ort durch die Angler wirklich ist.
Im Extrem, gibt es eben Angler die Angelteiche betreiben und die dort machen was sie wollen und Angler die mehr die Naturerfahrung und Nutzung in den Vordergrund stellen.

Die R.F bringe ich mehr mit der ersten Gruppe in Verbindung, dort ist sie dann die Einstiegsdroge und wie bei Drogen möchte man immer mehr.
Erst fangreife, R.F dann auch fangreife Zander, Welse, Karpfen und Teichstöre, Graser und Streifenbarsche.
Nee die R.F ist nicht schlimm, der Gedanke einen Gewässerertrag so erweitern zu können schon.

Der extremste Fall ist dann, wenn selbst einem Eigentümer zunächst mal, das Fischereirecht entzogen wird, weil er meinte das er Auflagen und dem Recht nicht zu folgen braucht.
Auch so etwas ist möglich.


----------



## feko (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau die voten dann in der Mitgliederversammlung für Spassbesatz und/oder rufen zum virtuellen Lynchmord am Gewässerwart auf, wenn der verantwortungsvoll besetzen will.
> Oder, ebenso nicht selten, wird dann in "privaten" Nacht-und Nebel Besatzaktionen so manches Gewässer ruiniert.



Also bei uns ruinieren die Gewässerwarte schon alleine die Gewässer #q


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn was von alleine zuwandert wie die Grundeln, kann man schlecht was dagegen machen. Das ist dann sozusagen noch ein halbwegs natürlicher Vorgang - die kommen von alleine von weit her angeschwommen.



Grundeln von alleine angeschwemmten? Genauso wie die Wollhandkrabbe? 

Refos sehe ich insofern als problematisch, da Krankheiten eingeschleppt werden könnten. Nicht ohne Grund dürfen Köderfische aus Fremdgewässern nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



feko schrieb:


> Also bei uns ruinieren die Gewässerwarte schon alleine die Gewässer #q



 Sie setzen doch nur das um, was der Verein möchte....

 Eine gefährlich Grundeinstellung alles verbessern zu wollen, werden wohl viele in Ihr Amt mitbringen.
 Wie heißt es doch: Nur wer etwas macht, macht auch Fehler, wer nichts macht, macht keine Fehler!
 Was zählt, ist das man aus Fehlern lernt und versucht sie zu vermeiden.

 Fehlt Wissen und Erfahrung wird es gefährlich, aber ebenso wichtig ist es, was Sie als Ziel vor Augen haben.
 Bleibt man da einige Jahre dabei, sammelt man in den nächsten Jahrzehnten recht viele Informationen.:q
 Ein schneller regelmäßiger Wechsel, kann nicht gut sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



feko schrieb:


> Also bei uns ruinieren die Gewässerwarte schon alleine die Gewässer #q



macht er es nicht -wird er abgewählt-und der Nachfolger wird so gewählt das er dann *alle* Besatzwünsche erfüllt-manchmal hilft so ein Opferbesatz das nichts schlimmeres passiert


----------



## feko (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Ist zwar schön das ihr 2 an das Gute im Menschen glaubt-aber leider habt ihr in meinem Fall Unrecht.
Naja,lange Geschichte.
Aber gut,will nicht vom Thema abweichen!
vg


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehe ich durchaus auch so. Refos sind sicher nicht das schlimmste, was unseren Gewässern passieren kann. Und reproduzierende Bestände (wusste ich bisher nicht) dürften extrem eingeschränkt sein.
> 
> Das Problem ist auch nicht die Refo an sich. Das Problem ist, dass es in weitesten Kreisen der Angler an Sachverstand und Verantwortung fehlt. Und alles, was die sicher vorhandenen Probleme mit Besatz, insbesondere mit gebietsfremden Arten oder gar Neozoen, betrifft verharmlost, führt dann bei einfacheren Gemütern zu solchen Ansichten:
> 
> ...



oh oh da gibt's aber auch das genaue Gegenteil.
man kann auch aus dem fischbesatz ein mehrjähriges Studium machen und auf 17 lehrgänge gehen und alles nur noch rein theoretisch naturschutztechnisch und gewässerökologisch begründen.dass man dann aber irgendwann gar nix mehr fängt weil ja die und die fische nicht in dies und jenes gewässer reingehören und vor 100 jahren die und jene Fischart heimisch waren...
da könnte ich zig Beispiele nennen.man kann ein gewässer auch wahrlich "kaputtbesetzten".
 man hat dann alles richtig gemacht so wie es einem die fischereisachverständigen (nichtangelnden) obergurus vorgegeben haben.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo, 

übrigens vertreten manche Kollegen die Auffassung, dass gerade mit dem großflächigen Einstellen des Regenbogner-Besatzes zugunsten der Bachforelle paradoxerweise gerade beste Bedingungen für selbstreproduzierende Regenbogner-Populationen geschaffen wurden. 

Denn der ständige Nachbesatz unangepasster Regenbogner-Zuchtfische verhinderte geradezu eine gelingende Anpassung an die lokalen Gewässerbedingungen (Frühjahrs- und Herbsthochwasser, Geschiebesituation, etc.). Durch das Einstellen des Regenbogner-Besatzes kamen nur in geringen Ausnahmefällen die zufällig besonders gut angepassten überlebenden Besatzfische zum Ablaichen - und das jedes Jahr wieder, ohne sich permanent mit unangepasstem Neubesatz genetisch zu vermischen; so dass sich schließlich eine Population etablieren konnte. Wie gesagt, eine Auffassung, die vertreten wird - wissenschaftlich bestätigen kann ich das nicht, und kenne auch keine entsprechenden Links. 

Es gibt übrigens nicht nur im Alpenraum, sondern auch etwa am Bodensee und im Sauerland nachgewiesenermaßen einige selbst reproduzierende Regenbogner-Populationen. Noch mehr Gewässer gibt es, an denen zumindest vereinzelte Fortpflanzungserfolge dokumentiert werden konnten. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem ebenfalls eingebürgerten Bachsaibling; an einem extrem abgelegenen tschechischen Bach habe ich mal eine selbst reproduzierende Population befischt; angeblich gibt es solche auch in Bayern.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Zitat: feko
Also bei uns ruinieren die Gewässerwarte schon alleine die Gewässer #q 








Dann musst du dich um den Posten Bewerben, und nicht nur Jammern!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Am ganzen Gezeter gegen den Besatz von Regenbogenforellen stört mich vor allem, dass Leute den Eindruck erwecken, als würde die Regenbogenforelle großflächig die Bachforelle verdrängen und irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten. In 80% der Forellen-Fließgewässer hier in Mittelfranken ist das nicht der Fall, da Bach- wie Regenbogenforellen 4 Wochen nach ihren Besatz nahezu vollständig in Gefriertruhen und Bratpfannen geendet haben.

 Was glauben einige Leute eigentlich, was passiert, wenn 3 km kleines Fließgewässer von einem Fischereiverein mit 300 Mitgliedern nach Ende der Schonzeit mit Spinner, Fliege und Wurm nach Forellen durchpflügt werden?

 Die ganze Debatte ist Unfug, abgesehen von einzelnen naturnahen Bächen, die von kleinen Gruppen oder Einzelpersonen bewirtschaftet werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: feko
> Also bei uns ruinieren die Gewässerwarte schon alleine die Gewässer #q
> 
> 
> ...



Seien wir ehrlich: Ökologisch sinnvoller Besatz kollidiert häufig mit Interessen der Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gewässerwart, der hier Hardliner spielt, ist ein armer Kerl und hat nicht mehr viel Spaß im Vereinsleben.

 Du kennst doch z.B. die Aisch. Warum werden in diesem Fließgewässer völlig sinnfrei Karpfen besetzt (wie auch in der Regnitz)? Weil die Leute sie fangen wollen!

 Und wo kommen die Waller in der Aisch her? Die offizielle Antwort kenne ich (aus Weihern ausgebüchst). Die Realität kenne ich auch. #h


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was glauben einige Leute eigentlich, was passiert, wenn 3 km kleines Fließgewässer von einem Fischereiverein mit 300 Mitgliedern nach Ende der Schonzeit mit Spinner, Fliege und Wurm nach Forellen durchpflügt werden?
> 
> Die ganze Debatte ist Unfug, abgesehen von einzelnen naturnahen Bächen, die von kleinen Gruppen oder Einzelpersonen bewirtschaftet werden.




Hallo, 

das (hoffentlich) fiktive Beispiel klingt erstmal einleuchtend - ein Blick auf die reale Praxis von Vereinen (zumindest derer, die ich kenne) gibt da aber doch ein anderes Bild.

1. verteilen sich die "300" Mitglieder noch auf andere Fließgewässer und Stillgewässer. 

2. Sind ein Teil der Angler z.b. reine Stillgewässer-Spezis, die nicht am Fließgewässer auftauchen. 

3. Ist ein anderer (großer) Teil der Angler eh nur passives Mitglied, und ein wiederum anderer Teil angelt nur ein paar Tage im Jahr. 

4. Werden Jahreskarten für gut "besuchte" Fließgewässerstrecken meist verlost, so dass wiederum nur ein kleiner Teil des verbleibenden Rests an Vereinsmitgliedern dort angeln darf. 

5. Ist es oft zudem auch noch so, dass gerade sensible Salmonidengewässer nur mit Fliege (oft auch noch ausschließlich widerhakenlos) befischt werden dürfen. (Gerne auch an der Wasserkugel, so dass niemand schimpfen kann nur für "elitäre" Fliegenfischer sei der Zugang möglich.) Der Kreis an in Frage kommenden Fischern wird also nochmal kleiner.

6. Kann ja der Verein die Zahl der zu entnehmenden Fische beliebig begrenzen, so dass der Bach nicht leer gefischt werden kann.

Am Ende ist es dann also nicht so, dass 300 Mitglieder einen 3km Bach nach dem Besatz umpflügen und leer fischen. Sollte es aber doch so sein, dann läuft in dem Verein gehörig was falsch.

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Gardenfly (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das (hoffentlich) fiktive Beispiel klingt erstmal einleuchtend - ein Blick auf die reale Praxis von Vereinen (zumindest derer, die ich kenne) gibt da aber doch ein anderes Bild.
> 
> ...



stimmt sind dann 10 Vereinsmitglieder und 10 Gastangler die dafür sorgen das keine Forelle drin bleibt-Fangbeschränkungen ?werden hier im Board ja auch als Gängelei angesehen,also eh nicht beachtet


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> stimmt sind dann 10 Vereinsmitglieder und 10 Gastangler die dafür sorgen das keine Forelle drin bleibt-Fangbeschränkungen ?werden hier im Board ja auch als Gängelei angesehen,also eh nicht beachtet



Na ja, theoretisch vielleicht ja. In der Praxis kenne ich eben auch Massen-Vereine mit zig Gewässern und hunderten Mitgliedern worunter aber tatsächlich einige "Gewässer-Juwele" sind, die aufgrund oben genannter Reglungen eben nicht kaputtgefischt und überlaufen werden. 

Wenn zum Mindestmaß dann noch ein Entnahmefenster dazu kommt, bleiben genügend Fische im Gewässer, die auch noch für die Reproduktion sorgen. 

Wer als Gastangler oder Mitglied natürlich gegen Regeln verstößt und erwischt wird, fischt dort garantiert nicht mehr, und evtl. auch im Verein nicht mehr. 

Ich habe das tatsächlich so erlebt dass das relativ gut machbar ist, so zu bewirtschaften. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg  

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Gardenfly (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

GoFlyFishing

komm zu uns an die Ilmenau und schaue-da gibt es viele Vereine mit kleinen Strecken und verhältnismässig vielen Mitgliedern sowie eine grosse Zahl Besatzhopper.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hi Simen, 
 das meinte ich mit 2 Arten der Bewirtschaftung.
 Ein offenes Geheimnis, das es beides da draußen gibt.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

@Gardenfly: Glaub ich dir. Ist halt schade dann. Es sollte und kann aber auch anders gehen! Aber die Vereins-Problematiken sind mir durchaus bewusst...

@Bernd: So ist es, traurig aber wahr. Vor allem sollten die nicht-nachhaltigen Bewirtschafter irgendwann merken, dass sie sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden: Besatz, Besatz, Besatz... und nichts kommt nach. So was geht enorm ins Geld... 
Dann steigt wieder der Beitrag... Die Mitglieder wollen noch mehr Besatz für ihr Geld, damit das wieder reinkommt, der kostet dann wieder mehr usw.... Ein Teufelskreislauf.

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Sneep (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo,

dass ab einem bestimmten Mitgliederbestand eine nachhaltige  Nutzung der Gewässer nicht mehr möglich ist, hat auch der Gesetzgeber erkannt. 
300 Mann am kleinen Baggersee, der steil auf 40m abfällt, da braucht sich kein Gewässerwart mehr Gedanken machen. Da hilft nur noch jedes Jahr den LKW der Fischzucht mit ff Hechten, Karpfen und auch RBs anrollen zu lassen.

Zumindest in NRW hat man deshalb die Bremse gezogen.

In Salmonidengewässern kann ich für je 15 kg /Jahr/ ha nachhaltigen Ertrag einen Jahresschein ausgeben. In anderen Gewässern eine Jahreskarte für 5 kg/Jahr/ha
Als Anhalt gilt, der nachhaltige Ertrag ist ca. 1/3 des Bestandes.

Wer das nachlesen möchte, "Ausführungsbestimmungen zum LFischG NRW  Nummer 11.5.1".

Das sind alte Bestimmungen, die werden  aber zunehmen strikt angewand.

Dort ist festgelegt, dass die maximale Anzahl der Scheine im Pachtvertrag festgehalten werden muss. Ist das nicht der Fall, muss die Behörde das festlegen.
Alle künftigen Pachtverträge werden davon betroffen sein.

Die Berechnung erfolgt immer auf das Gewässer bezogen.
Also 5 Angler im kleinen Forellenbach und und 150 am Baggersee. Aber nicht 155 an den Vereinsgewässern.

Ein Rechenbeispiel
Kalkarmer Forellenfluss, 10 ha 
nachhaltiger Ertrag maximal 50 kg/ Jahr/ha.

50 / 15 * 10 ha ergibt 33 Jahreskarten.


Ich bin nicht sicher, ab allen Teilnehmern aus NRW diese Regelung bekannt ist. 
Da werden wir keine RB brauchen um den Anglerdruck zu mindern.

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (27. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo,

das Hauptproblem bei massivem Besatz ist für mich, dass die Genetik und Anpassungsfähigkeit der Fischbestände dauernd abnehmen und die Bestände sehr anfällig geworden sind.

Die Bachforelle kann sich nicht genetisch an das Gewässer anpassen und auf Veränderumgen reagieren, wenn nicht die eigenen Nachkommen das weitertragen. Besatzfische sind dann immer genetisch bei null.

Wir wollten eigentlich Wildschweine, aber unsere Schweine haben schon richtig grosse, weiße Flecken.

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zumindest in NRW hat man deshalb die Bremse gezogen.
> 
> In Salmonidengewässern kann ich für je 15 kg /Jahr/ ha nachhaltigen Ertrag einen Jahresschein ausgeben. In anderen Gewässern eine Jahreskarte für 5 kg/Jahr/ha
> Als Anhalt gilt, der nachhaltige Ertrag ist ca. 1/3 des Bestandes.
> ...


Das zeigt klar auf, was die Anglerfeinde in der Regierung da und bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia wirklich wollen:
Weniger Angeln, weniger Angler, am besten  Angeln ganz weg....

Weil die Angeln mit Entnahme gleichsetzen bzw. dies teilweise sogar in Gesetzen festschreiben, dass alles abgeknüppelt werden muss.

Man könnte ja auch hergehen, statt einfach pauschal 15 Kilo pro Angler im Salmonidengewässer anzusetzen, besser den Bewirtschaftern zugestehen, dass sie den möglichen Ertrag des Gewässers durch die Zahl der Angler teilen,

Und so statt Angeln und Anglern die Entnahme begrenzen. 
Und der Angler kann dann selber entscheiden, ob er für die ihm zustehende Entnahmemenge bereit ist, den geforderten Preis zu zahlen.

So, dass beim Beispiel Forellenbach statt der genannten 33 Karten dann auch ca. 300/Jahr ausgegeben werden könnten, nur dann die Entnahme pro Karte statt bei 15 eben bei 1,5 Kilo liegen würde..

Also, dass statt dem Angeln die Entnahme begrenzt wird...

Das, gemischt mit der Möglichkeit für die, welche das wollen, entsprechende mit Forellen, Stören etc. bewirtschaftete Entnahmeteiche einzurichten, würde mehr Anglern gerecht werden, als diese pauschale Anglerfeindlichkeit von Regierung und den Verbänden der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia oder dem DAFV und seinen LV..

Aber da würde man ja weiter vielen Leuten sowohl das Angeln als solches wie auch Entnahme (auch und gerade an entsprechend dafür bewirtschafteten Teichen) ermöglichen, was augenscheinlich ja von diesen Anglerfeinden nicht gewünscht ist..

Ist doch kein Wunder, wenn da Vereine bei so anglerfeindlicher Gängelung dann auch zu "phantasievolleren Besatz/Hegemaßnahmen" greifen, um ihre Angler zufrieden stellen.

Und eben dann  - vielleicht nicht immer ganz so legal - fangfähige Rebos in alle möglichen, statt in eine  begrenzte Zahl von Gewässern schmeissen.....





PS:
Nur mal so zum drüber nachdenken......

Wer ständig neue Verbote und Regeln schafft, schafft damit automatisch ständig neue Regelübertretungen und damit neue "Kriminelle", die man dann wieder versucht, mit noch mehr Verboten in den Griff zu kriegen (nennt man auch Teufelskreis...)..

Wer aber neue Möglichkeiten schafft, schafft eher Mitnahme und Akzeptanz.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das (hoffentlich) fiktive Beispiel klingt erstmal einleuchtend - ein Blick auf die reale Praxis von Vereinen (zumindest derer, die ich kenne) gibt da aber doch ein anderes Bild.



Das Beispiel ist keineswegs fiktiv, sondern hier in meiner Gegend gelebte Realität.

 Mein Verein hat um die 200 Mitglieder und 2km Forellenstrecke. Von den 200 Mitgliedern stellen etwa 50 aktiv den Forellen nach. Was meinst du, wieviele Forellen da nach 4 Wochen noch schwimmen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das zeigt klar auf, was die Anglerfeinde in der Regierung da und bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia wirklich wollen:
> Weniger Angeln, weniger Angler, am besten Angeln ganz weg....
> 
> Weil die Angeln mit Entnahme gleichsetzen bzw. dies teilweise sogar in Gesetzen festschreiben, dass alles abgeknüppelt werden muss.
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag, der mir aus der Seele spricht.

 #6#6

 Es geht um die Grundsatzentscheidung, wer in der Zukunft noch Zugang zum Angeln haben soll. Eine zahlungskräftige Elite oder auch der "kleine Mann".

 Es gibt bereits heute elitäre Salmoniden-Angelklubs, in die man nur mit entsprechendem Kleingeld und Empfehlung Zugang hat. Da kommt dann 1 Angler auf 500 Meter Gewässer und die Welt ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitrag, der mir aus der Seele spricht.
> 
> #6#6
> 
> ...



und genau die mit Kleingeld haben auch gute Kontakte zur Politik


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zumindest in NRW hat man deshalb die Bremse gezogen.



Da sehen einige jetzt den Untergang des Abendlandes etwas spät.:q
Diese Regelung gibt es schon mindestens seit den 80ern. Möglicherweise wurden die Ertragsmengen geändert, das weiß ich nicht.

Es ist aber eine hervorragende Regelung um den Angeldruck zu lenken. 
Ein intelligenter Verein (ja, einen haben wir) hat das besonders gut gelöst.
Man zahlt einen recht geringen Jahresbeitrag und bekommt dafür eine bestimmte Anzahl Tagesscheine zur freien Verfügung. Die Summe dieser Scheine entspricht etwa 50% dessen, was insgesamt an Karten ausgegeben werden kann.
An jedem Gewässer ist ein Kasten, in den der Angler vor Beginn des angelns eine Tageskarte einwerfen muss.
Sind die mit dem Beitrag erhaltenen Karten aufgebraucht, kann der Angler ein 10erPaket Tageskarten nachkaufen. Jede Tagenskarte war mit einem bestimmten Fanglimit verbunden. Seinerzeit kosteten die Karten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 2,- DM. Die Regelung besteht heute noch, ich kenne nur die aktuellen Preise nicht. 

So wurde nicht nur der Angeldruck verteilt, sondern auch dafür gesorgt, dass die Mitglieder, die viel Freizeit haben und entsprechend oft am Wasser sitzen (und meist auch mehr entnehmen), unterm Strich mehr bezahlen, als diejenigen, die über knappe Zeitressourcen verfügen. 

Dass viele Vereine die Mitgliederzahl begrenzen, ist im übrigen Bundesweit Usus, ausgenommen in den Ländern, die mehr Wasser als festen Boden haben. 

Tatsache ist jedoch, dass eine Entnahmepflicht - die es m.W. bisher nur in Bayern gibt - eine Katastrophe ist. Diese verdanken wir jedoch nicht dem Naturschutz, sondern in erster Linie dem verbandswesen, hier insbesondere dem Herren Braun, ehemaliger Präsi des Bayerischen Landesverbandes. 

Am illegalen Besatz von Refos, den es übrigens im o.g. Beispiel nicht gibt, ändert sich dadurch jedoch nichts.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das zeigt klar auf, was die Anglerfeinde in der Regierung da und bei der spendensammelnden Naturschutzmafia wirklich wollen:
> ............
> 
> Und eben dann - vielleicht nicht immer ganz so legal -
> ...



 Es gibt noch einen einfachere Lösung, wenn Regeln nicht befolgt werden. Man schließt solche Täter einfach aus.

 Ich denke, nach Deiner gesammten. Aussage würde ich Dier kein eigenes Gewässer zur Bewirtschaftung anvertrauen, wenn ich Eigentümer wäre.
 Da würde ich Dier höchstens ne Angelkarte geben, mit Regeln die Du zu befolgen hättest.:q
 Aber das ist es ja, was viele auch nur als zum Angeln nötig betrachten.
 Weil Du aber Regellungen nicht ganz ernst nimmst," _vielleicht nicht ganz legal_" müsste ich selbst das wohl noch überwachen.

 Diese nicht ganz legale Einstellung, ist wohl eher eine falsche und deshalb verbotene Grundeistellung.
 Es geht darum vernünftig mit Natur umzugehen, zum Nutzen aller. 
 (Da lassen sich auch Kompromisse finden, aber massenhafter Besatz mit fangreifen Haustieren zum baldigen herausangeln wegen zu vieler Angler, ist sicher kein Kompromiss )

 Was nicht im Sinne von Vernunft selbst geregelt wird, das regeln dann Andere.
 Freiheiten setzen Verantwortungsgefühl voraus.

 Was Du da als "nicht ganz richtig" darstellst, ist in Wahrheit mehrfach falsch und gleich eine Übertretung von einigen Gesetzen.
 Das beißt sich mit dem Naturschutz, dem Tierschutz und den Fischereigesetzen.
 Es widerspricht dem Hegeauftrag, dem Arten und Naturschutzgedanken und oft dem Tierschutz. 
 Die Reglungen im Einzelnen werden in den B.L abweichen, der Gedanke dahinter aber nicht.

 Wenn das als "nicht ganz legal" betrachtet wird, wundert es mich nicht das es immer mehr eingeschränkt und überwacht wird. Es würde mich glatt enttäuschen wenn nicht.

 Möglich, das ich da "grün" angehaucht denke, aber Du wärst überrascht wie viele Angler da ähnlich denken.
 Auch Fischereibiologen werden nicht selten als Angler begonnen haben, da werden Sie das Angleln gar nicht als Feindbild haben, sondern nur die Angelbedingungen schützen und erhalten wollen. Ein weiterer Teil wird aber aus dem Naturschutz kommen und es liegt an uns, Sie zu überzeugen das wir umweltverträglich handeln.


 Mag ja sein das immer mehr Angler Zugang zur Natur wollen, aber es wollen auch immer mehr Menschen immer mehr Wohlstand. Sie wollen billigen Strom, günstige Produktionsstandorte, halt alles mögliche ohne Einschränkungen.

 Das nicht immer beliebig zuzulassen, nennt man Naturschutz.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Möglich, das ich da "grün" angehaucht denke, aber Du wärst überrascht wie viele Angler da ähnlich denken.



Na dann gründe mit deinen Vorstellungen doch mal einen Anglerverein oder lasse dich als Vorstand wählen. Ich glaube, da gibt's ein Problem mit der Gefolgschaft. #h

 Demokratie wird immer dann problematisch, wenn man keine Mehrheit findet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Ich seh das Problem von Bernd nicht:
Um den Bestand kanns nicht gehen, da nach meinem Vorschlag auch nicht mehr entnommen werden dürfte.

Dann MUSS es ja eigentlich GEGEN Angler und das Angeln als solches gehen (je weniger, desto besser) - das will ich aber nicht unterstellen.

Dass aber angesichts unsinniger Gesetze und schützergerprägter Gehirnwäsche eben viel Bewirtschaftungsunfug angerichtet wird, ist kein "Wunsch" von mir, wie vielleicht unterstellt, sondern schlichte Realitätsbeschreibunk...

Kann man natürlich mit noch mehr Verboten und Restriktionen versuchen in Griff zu bekommen - hat ja augenscheinlich schon prima geklappt, wie man an den ganzen Regenbognern sieht, die jetzt ÜBERALL rumschwimmen ;-))..

Oder  man kann auch mal endlich mal versuchen, die Angler mitzunehmen indem man ihnen was bietet, statt sie immer nur zu drangsalieren. Und einige Gewässer auch mit Rebos, Stören etc. zur Entnahme bewirtschaftet, um den Entnahmedruck auf andere, sensiblere Gewässer zu mindern....

Muss man natürlich nicht - dann wird's halt weitergehen mit Umgehung wie bisher auch...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na dann gründe mit deinen Vorstellungen doch mal einen Anglerverein oder lasse dich als Vorstand wählen. Ich glaube, da gibt's ein Problem mit der Gefolgschaft. #h
> 
> Demokratie wird immer dann problematisch, wenn man keine Mehrheit findet.



|kopfkrat 2/3 meines Lebens, gab´s da keine Probleme.
Wurde schon als Jugendlicher am Wasser rekrutiert.
Wenn Du  nun auch fast 30 Jahre Erfahrungen sammeltest, dann sind es wohl andere ...:q
Das sind also Gedanken und Betrachtungen, die sich langsam in der Tätigkeit entwickelten.

Angriffe gab es allerdings, aber für Besatz mit wenigen R.F.



Das ist es ja, nicht überall verlangen Angler das gleiche und nicht überall, stehen solche kompromisslosen Feinbilder im Raum.
Aber es ist eben etwas ganz anderes Teiche zu betreiben oder Gewässersysteme zu betreuen und auch das Angeln selbst ist dann anders.
In meiner Region, angelt man natürlich, aber man betrachtet sich auch als zuständig, wenn es um den Erhalt und Schutz der Gewässer geht. Da geht dann durchaus mehr Geld raus, als für Besatz, der ja dann zum Teil unnötig wird.
Ohne Frage ist eine Forelle bei uns selten, aber es ist halt so, das es akzeptiert wird. Die R.F ist hier halt das, was man in gewerblichen F.P zu suchen hat.
Das gilt nun nicht mal für einen Verein, sondern für alle größeren Vereine der Umgebung, also einige Tausend Angler.
Nur die Wanderform der Forelle versucht man vielfach zu fördern.(Ohne Fördergelder aus der Fischerabgabe, die wir ja nicht kennen)


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Am ganzen Gezeter gegen den Besatz von Regenbogenforellen stört mich vor allem, dass Leute den Eindruck erwecken, als würde die Regenbogenforelle großflächig die Bachforelle verdrängen und irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten. In 80% der Forellen-Fließgewässer hier in Mittelfranken ist das nicht der Fall, da Bach- wie Regenbogenforellen 4 Wochen nach ihren Besatz nahezu vollständig in Gefriertruhen und Bratpfannen geendet haben.
> 
> Was glauben einige Leute eigentlich, was passiert, wenn 3 km kleines Fließgewässer von einem Fischereiverein mit 300 Mitgliedern nach Ende der Schonzeit mit Spinner, Fliege und Wurm nach Forellen durchpflügt werden?
> 
> Die ganze Debatte ist Unfug, abgesehen von einzelnen naturnahen Bächen, die von kleinen Gruppen oder Einzelpersonen bewirtschaftet werden.



Du hast es wunderbar auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Die Leute, die nach einem Forellenbesatz mit ihren Bienenmaden und der Kühlbox am See hocken schimpfen am lautesten über den Kormoran #6


----------



## jkc (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hi, im Kreise angehender Gewässerwarte haben wir dieses Thema schon mal mit einem Vertreter einer Fischereibehörde angerissen.
 Tenor war damals, dass, sofern ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen und das eine Maßnahme ist um den Verein bis dahin am Leben zu halten, auch mal ein Auge zugedrückt werden kann. Als dauerhaftes Bewirtschaftungsmodell wurde der Besatz aber abgelehnt. 

Situation in der Praxis ist aber, dass doch in der Regel niemand mit bekommt, was im Wasser landet, außer einer Hand voll Anglern...

Ich frage mich dabei auch immer wie die Wiederfangquote aussieht; insbesondere an ungeeigneten Fließgewässerstrecken. 


Grüße JK


----------



## W-Lahn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Ich vermute dass Regenbogner in Fließgewässern nicht unbedingt aus illegalem Besatz stammen, sondern meist bei Hochwasser aus Zuchtteichen ausbüxen. Da Hochwasser sich nicht vermeiden lassen und viele Zuchtteiche direkt neben Bächen liegen, werden wohl auch regelmäßig Regenbogenforellen in Fließgewässern landen - trotz Besatzverbot..


----------



## labralehn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Nur mal so als Denkansatz:

Warum man in der Forellenregion keine Regenbogenforellen besetzen sollte, scheint komplex zu sein.

Einer der Gründe liegt meiner Meinung darin, daß die Bachforellen nicht verdrängt werden, da diese als Wirtstier der Flussperlmuschel dienen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flussperlmuschel


----------



## W-Lahn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

..vor allem ist ein Besatz in Fließgewässer wenig zielführend , da häufig bei den Mast-Regenbognern Steelhead-Gene eingekreuzt wurden. Dadurch wachsen die Fische zwar besser ab, sind aber auch sehr wanderfreudig und verlassen daher meist sofort den Flußabschnitt  - mit viel Glück landen sie als kapitale Steelhead-Forellen in Ost- oder Nordsee und beglücken die Meerforellenangler.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



labralehn schrieb:


> ... Bachforellen nicht verdrängt werden, da diese als Wirtstier der Flussperlmuschel dienen.



 O.T, ich meine das nicht mal jeder B.F Stamm geeignet ist und dann auch nur die Jungfische einmal als Wirt befallen werden können. Dann wäre schon die fangreife B.F problematisch.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein intelligenter Verein (ja, einen haben wir) hat das besonders gut gelöst.
> Man zahlt einen recht geringen Jahresbeitrag und bekommt dafür eine bestimmte Anzahl Tagesscheine zur freien Verfügung. Die Summe dieser Scheine entspricht etwa 50% dessen, was insgesamt an Karten ausgegeben werden kann.
> An jedem Gewässer ist ein Kasten, in den der Angler vor Beginn des angelns eine Tageskarte einwerfen muss.
> Sind die mit dem Beitrag erhaltenen Karten aufgebraucht, kann der Angler ein 10erPaket Tageskarten nachkaufen. Jede Tagenskarte war mit einem bestimmten Fanglimit verbunden. Seinerzeit kosteten die Karten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 2,- DM. Die Regelung besteht heute noch, ich kenne nur die aktuellen Preise nicht.
> ...



Hallo Ralle, interessante Vorgehensweise, für die sich der Verein da entschieden hat. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Hallo miteinander




Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass eine Art, die nicht einheimisch ist (die Regenbogenforelle ist gemeint), bundesweit in rauen Mengen besetzt wird?
> 
> Gibt es ....eine Sonderregelung die mir entgangen ist oder..... Irgendwie muss der Besatz doch legitimiert sein, ich versteh's nicht...


 

Eigentlich hatte ich ja nicht vor, mich an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen. Einfach weil die Sache zu vielschichtig ist und ich vermute, dass es für ein normales Anglerforum nicht geeignet ist.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass auch noch ein weiterer Thread aufgemacht wurde und zwar zur Bekämpfung des indischen Springkrauts. Also auch einer vermeintlich "fremden Art".

Bei der Frage, welche Arten heimisch oder eben fremd sind, sollte beachtet werden, dass sich damit verschiedene Fachdisziplinen auseinandersetzen. In erster Linie eben Biologen und Juristen. Und dabei ist eben zu beachten, dass jede dieser Fachdisziplinen ein eigenständiges Erklärungsmuster entwickelt hat.
Und hier ist es halt so, dass die Erklärungsmuster massiv voneinander abweichen. Das Erklärungsmuster der Biologen ist schwerer zu beschreiben (und auch innerhalb der Fachdisziplin umstritten). Das juristische Erklärungsmuster ist viel leichter zu greifen. Die Grundregel lautet:

*als heimisch gilt eine wild lebende Tier- oder Pflanzenart auch, wenn sich verwilderte oder durch*
*menschlichen Einfluss eingebürgerte Tiere oder Pflanzen der betreffenden Art im Inland in freier Natur und*
*ohne menschliche Hilfe über mehrere Generationen als Population erhalten; >>> §7Abs.2Nr.7 BNatSchG*

Jetzt konkret auf die Regenbogenforelle und das Springkraut heruntergebrochen: Beide Arten vermehren sich bei mir seit Generation selbständig und sind somit rein rechtlich heimische Arten. Das gilt genau so für den Bisam, den Waschbär, die Tomate .. und .. und .. und.. 
Was es dann zu bedeuten hat, dass in bestimmten landesrechtlichen Regelungen dennoch steht, dass die Regenbogenforelle nicht ausgesetzt werden darf, steht auf einem anderen Blatt

Ich möchte Euch bloß auf dieses Spannungsverhältnis zwischen den Fachdisziplinen hinweisen...
.... habe aber nicht vor, mich weiter an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen und wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gardenfly (28. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

wenn ich mal Provokant bin mit eingewanderten Arten: Menschen kamen auch aus Afrika/Mittelasien-dürfen wir uns jetzt auch nicht mehr vermehren?


----------



## Lucioperca17 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Seien wir ehrlich: Ökologisch sinnvoller Besatz kollidiert häufig mit Interessen der Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gewässerwart, der hier Hardliner spielt, ist ein armer Kerl und hat nicht mehr viel Spaß im Vereinsleben.
> 
> Du kennst doch z.B. die Aisch. Warum werden in diesem Fließgewässer völlig sinnfrei Karpfen besetzt (wie auch in der Regnitz)? Weil die Leute sie fangen wollen!
> 
> Und wo kommen die Waller in der Aisch her? Die offizielle Antwort kenne ich (aus Weihern ausgebüchst). Die Realität kenne ich auch. #h



genau das ist der springende punkt.das ist die Basis.
und jetzt die frage: was sind wir in erster Linie? angler die auch die Natur schützen oder angelnde naturschützer?
man kann beide Haltungen extrem betreiben.und zwar beide,nicht nur die erstere!!!

ich finde die frage des fischbesatzes viel zu komplex um diese in die Hände von 1,2 Personen im verein zu legen.nur weil jener oder jene dann irgendeine extremeinstellung haben fangen paar hundert angler dann keine bzw. nur 1,2 sorten fische-sallopp gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> und jetzt die frage: was sind wir in erster Linie? angler die auch die Natur schützen oder angelnde naturschützer?



Ich persönlich bin einfach nur Angler.....................

Der sich über vernünftig bewirtschaftete, naturnahe Gewässer freut...

Aber grundsätzlich auch an Kanälen, in Puffs, Paylakes etc. angeln würde...

Und der sich immer freut, wenn alle Arten des Angelns und Bewirtschaftens auch von allen akzeptiert werden würden und nicht immer die einen meinen würden, den anderen vorschreiben zu müssen, wos langzugehen hat (ALLE Fraktionen damit gemeint!)...

Nicht mehr - nicht mehr weniger...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

Zitat: Naturliebhaber
Seien wir ehrlich: Ökologisch sinnvoller Besatz kollidiert häufig mit Interessen der Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gewässerwart, der hier Hardliner spielt, ist ein armer Kerl und hat nicht mehr viel Spaß im Vereinsleben.

Du kennst doch z.B. die Aisch. Warum werden in diesem Fließgewässer völlig sinnfrei Karpfen besetzt (wie auch in der Regnitz)? Weil die Leute sie fangen wollen!

Und wo kommen die Waller in der Aisch her? Die offizielle Antwort kenne ich (aus Weihern ausgebüchst). Die Realität kenne ich auch. #h 

Hallo Naturliebhaber
Dazu muss ich jetzt auch noch was schreiben, da hier die Aisch genannt wird.
Zum "sinnfreien Karpfenbesatz"
Zuerst ist der Karpfen seit einigen hundert Jahren in der Aisch und im Aischgrund heimisch. Besetzt wird nur nach Plan und Notwendigkeit. Das entscheiden in unserem Verein (der um die 35km der Aisch bewirtschaftet) aber nicht 2-3 Gewässerwarte sondern neben der Fachbehörde der Fachausschuß der von 24 Pers. gebildet wird.
neben Karpfen werden auch andere Fische wie Weißfische besetzt. Es wurden auch schon ausgestorbene Fischarten wieder Eingebürgert, wie Rutten und Nasen...

Und Waller wurden in der Aisch auch nicht besetzt.
Und die kommen aus der Teichwirtschaft!
Ich kenne Aussagen von Hobbyteichwirten, (hatte heuer viele Kaulquappen im Teich und habe sie in den Graben gelassen, im Herbst??)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: Naturliebhaber
> Seien wir ehrlich: Ökologisch sinnvoller Besatz kollidiert häufig mit Interessen der Vereinsmitglieder. ...



Das ist wohl der Kernpunkt der Diskussion, da liegt das Problem schlechthin.
Warum sind Refos und Karpfen in Deutschland so gefragt und so viel besetzt?
Weil die Angler diese Fische favorisieren. Den Karpfen weil er ein toller "Sportfisch" ist(autsch was ein Sch..ßwort), die Forelle weil sie leicht zu fangen und schmackhaft ist.
Ob die Viecher dann in Gewässer X oder Y ökologisch sinnvoll sind, ist dann schon zweitrangig.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. April 2014)

*AW: Illegaler Regenbogenforellenbesatz: Offenes Geheimnis?*

@ sensitivfischer

Das Zitat ist nicht von mir !


----------

